# Peanut Brittle ~ Foamheart



## foamheart

Too too easy to do. Pot must be shiny clean. Don't want any magic crystallization. I even after it is shiny clean, rub the inside with butter (even if I am using glass pots). While that butter is out go ahead and rub some lightly all over a 1/2 tray. Now we are all ready.

Looks like the dog threw up in this picture.......LOL Chunks!








Recipe........
*Ingredients:*
1 cup light corn syrup
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup water
2 cups raw peanuts
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking soda

*Directions:*
Cook sugar, karo, and water till it spins a thread. Add nuts (pepper and salt) and continue cooking to amber stage. You'll actually hear some peanuts pop. You want to heat to hard break but not past it, don't get in a hurry. (Hard break is like 290 to 300 I think)
Add vanilla and soda, pour as thin as possible on greased cookie sheet.

NOTES ::  
You really don't need the vanilla extract, instead I add a pinch of ground cayenne and a pinch of salt. Bazinga! 
Use a large pot, its molten sugar and even a little bit will make you say bad words. ALSO when you add the baking soda, just beat it, beat it beat it, its gonna foam. Beat it till its quit foaming, then quickly pour it into the tray. Be carefull.
Personally, at this point I spin the tray. It moves the brittle out from the center making it a little thinner. 
After it cools drop it hard and it will break.

All broken hearted.... I mean broken brittle.







Make it light make it dark, be careful though too dark it gets a scorched taste. You can add vanilla, coconut, maple, any extra for a   slightly different variation. That little cayenne makes your mouth wonder what is going on with it. And a pinch of salt always makes sugar better.

If you like brittle and this is easy eating not hard rock candy, try it.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

foamheart said:


> Too too easy to do. Pot must be shiny clean. Don't want any magic crystallization. I even after it is shiny clean, rub the inside with butter (even if I am using glass pots). While that butter is out go ahead and rub some lightly all over a 1/2 tray. Now we are all ready.
> 
> Looks like the dog threw up in this picture.......LOL Chunks!
> 
> View attachment 376774
> 
> 
> Recipe........
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 cup light corn syrup
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup water
> 2 cups raw peanuts
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> *Directions:*
> Cook sugar, karo, and water till it spins a thread. Add nuts (pepper and salt) and continue cooking to amber stage. You'll actually hear some peanuts pop. You want to heat to hard break but not past it, don't get in a hurry. (Hard break is like 290 to 300 I think)
> Add vanilla and soda, pour as thin as possible on greased cookie sheet.
> 
> NOTES ::
> You really don't need the vanilla extract, instead I add a pinch of ground cayenne and a pinch of salt. Bazinga!
> Use a large pot, its molten sugar and even a little bit will make you say bad words. ALSO when you add the baking soda, just beat it, beat it beat it, its gonna foam. Beat it till its quit foaming, then quickly pour it into the tray. Be carefull.
> Personally, at this point I spin the tray. It moves the brittle out from the center making it a little thinner.
> After it cools drop it hard and it will break.
> 
> All broken hearted.... I mean broken brittle.
> 
> View attachment 376775
> 
> 
> Make it light make it dark, be careful though too dark it gets a scorched taste. You can add vanilla, coconut, maple, any extra for a   slightly different variation. That little cayenne makes your mouth wonder what is going on with it. And a pinch of salt always makes sugar better.
> 
> If you like brittle and this is easy eating not hard rock candy, try it.


*Opens SMF
*First post on list... Peanut Brittle







Loves me some peanut brittle!  nice touch with the cayenne too.  Bookmarked.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

foamheart said:


> Looks like the dog threw up in this picture.......LOL Chunks!



It didn't look like that until you said it! :rolleyes:


----------



## motocrash

Dang it Kevin,what are you doing posting _this_ at _this_ hour when everyone has the munchies!
Well...I'm at least gonna dig the candy thermometer out tonight.;)


----------



## nanuk

Pot will be legal across Canada in a few weeks.....

MANY are going to need this!


----------



## kelbro

Looks good. Cashews instead of peanuts will make you slap yo' momma.


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Kevin....  Time to mess up the kitchen again..


----------



## HalfSmoked

What peanuts why I thought in your area it would be pecans??? Great job one of my favorite candies. My wife has a recipe where she makes it in the micro wave. Anybody want it I will post it.

Warren


----------



## kelbro

Pecan brittle is really good too.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Pretty sure the consensus is if you cover something in a whole mess of sugar... It's pretty darn good!



 foamheart
 , ever add little bits of crispy bacon?


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Foam I dig that idea of cayenne in it...ugh! See? Now I'll end up making peanut brittle! I know it!


----------



## SmokinAl

Now Judy could eat that whole pan in a heartbeat.

that has to be her favorite sweet thing to eat.
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

I love peanut brittle Kev but I've never made any.  Now I'm gonna have to try it.
You used raw peanuts--don't ever recall seeing them around these parts.  Any reason I can't just use some "ready to eat" nuts??
Since my world is covered in snow and I'm bored, today is probably a good day to give it a whirl.
POINT
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV

GaryHibbert said:


> I love peanut brittle Kev but I've never made any.  Now I'm gonna have to try it.
> You used raw peanuts--don't ever recall seeing them around these parts.  Any reason I can't just use some "ready to eat" nuts??
> Since my world is covered in snow and I'm bored, today is probably a good day to give it a whirl.
> POINT
> Gary


I'm going out on a limb, but all my cookbooks have peanut brittle calling for plain roasted peanuts. I'm guessing if you lack raw, just get plain peanuts that are roasted? IE; not flavoured or candy coated. A quick rinse in water would get rid of most salt they got I think..


----------



## foamheart

motocrash said:


> Dang it Kevin,what are you doing posting _this_ at _this_ hour when everyone has the munchies!
> Well...I'm at least gonna dig the candy thermometer out tonight.;)



Sister is about to do her yearly, week long hike in Georgia and she always asks for it and other stuff (They seem to be carrying a load of snacks, especially for a bunch of hikers).



Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> *Opens SMF
> *First post on list... Peanut Brittle
> Loves me some peanut brittle!  nice touch with the cayenne too.  Bookmarked.



I always love brittle too. When on vacation all my Aunts would have it laying around. 



KrisUpInSmoke said:


> It didn't look like that until you said it! :rolleyes:



Never judge a book by its cover. LOL


----------



## foamheart

daveomak said:


> Thanks Kevin....  Time to mess up the kitchen again..



Your welcome Dave

If you butter the pot and the tray, a little warm water and its clean again.



nanuk said:


> Pot will be legal across Canada in a few weeks.....
> MANY are going to need this!



Cheeto's and Mountain Dew!



kelbro said:


> Looks good. Cashews instead of peanuts will make you slap yo' momma.



Thank you

You must watch cashews carefully, they will scorch much easier than peanuts.


----------



## foamheart

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Pretty sure the consensus is if you cover something in a whole mess of sugar... It's pretty darn good!
> 
> 
> foamheart
> , ever add little bits of crispy bacon?



Nope, never tried it with brittle that I remember. I have added bacon bits to pralines though and apple pies.



HalfSmoked said:


> What peanuts why I thought in your area it would be pecans??? Great job one of my favorite candies. My wife has a recipe where she makes it in the micro wave. Anybody want it I will post it. Warren



I save my pecans for other things and the local ones are not like those Georgia or Texas pecans. 



kelbro said:


> Pecan brittle is really good too.



Local pecan (which with trees on my property is what I use), are too dry. There is little or no moisture or oil inn them. They taste Ok, but cooking with them takes some thinking.


----------



## foamheart

GaryHibbert said:


> I love peanut brittle Kev but I've never made any.  Now I'm gonna have to try it.
> You used raw peanuts--don't ever recall seeing them around these parts.  Any reason I can't just use some "ready to eat" nuts??
> Since my world is covered in snow and I'm bored, today is probably a good day to give it a whirl.
> POINT
> Gary



Gary, I have used dry roasted, or salted Spanish, or whatever is available. peanuts are the traditional I am sure because in the olden days most farmers all grew them. They were a strong nitrogen "fixator?", they fertilized the ground between crops. So farmers wives generally had cheap and easy access.

Its easy, remember a really large buttered pot. Remember to beat the foam down after you add the soda till it stays in a more liquid state. You can do it while its still foaming but you get really porous candy....LOL



TomKnollRFV said:


> Foam I dig that idea of cayenne in it...ugh! See? Now I'll end up making peanut brittle! I know it!



Its easy to do and I keep all that stuff in my pantry. I usually get big cans of nuts and then cryo seal 'em in smaller bags and I have some year round. The raw nuts take a bit more thinking....LOL



SmokinAl said:


> Now Judy could eat that whole pan in a heartbeat.
> that has to be her favorite sweet thing to eat. Al



Well you should make Judy some! The holidays are approaching and no sense waiting till the last minute to have to worry about honey-do points.


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm going out on a limb, but all my cookbooks have peanut brittle calling for plain roasted peanuts. I'm guessing if you lack raw, just get plain peanuts that are roasted? IE; not flavoured or candy coated. A quick rinse in water would get rid of most salt they got I think..



You can use any nut, its just peanuts are cheapest. You are adding salt anyway, salt and pepper compliment anything sweet.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

foamheart said:


> You can use any nut, its just peanuts are cheapest. You are adding salt anyway, salt and pepper compliment anything sweet.


Well when you say raw peanuts not all of us can easily find them unroasted.. ;)


----------



## daveomak

Done...  and in the freezer to cool soze Ize can eat sum....
I used dry roasted nuts....  No raw nuts up here...








The best I've ever made...  LOL...   Vanilla, Cayenne, and Old Bay...
1st. time is the charm....
Perfect texture....   Easy to munch on...   I'm hooked....


----------



## TomKnollRFV

foamheart said:


> Too too easy to do. Pot must be shiny clean. Don't want any magic crystallization. I even after it is shiny clean, rub the inside with butter (even if I am using glass pots). While that butter is out go ahead and rub some lightly all over a 1/2 tray. Now we are all ready.
> 
> Looks like the dog threw up in this picture.......LOL Chunks!
> 
> View attachment 376774
> 
> 
> Recipe........
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 cup light corn syrup
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup water
> 2 cups raw peanuts
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> *Directions:*
> Cook sugar, karo, and water till it spins a thread. Add nuts (pepper and salt) and continue cooking to amber stage. You'll actually hear some peanuts pop. You want to heat to hard break but not past it, don't get in a hurry. (Hard break is like 290 to 300 I think)
> Add vanilla and soda, pour as thin as possible on greased cookie sheet.
> 
> NOTES ::
> You really don't need the vanilla extract, instead I add a pinch of ground cayenne and a pinch of salt. Bazinga!
> Use a large pot, its molten sugar and even a little bit will make you say bad words. ALSO when you add the baking soda, just beat it, beat it beat it, its gonna foam. Beat it till its quit foaming, then quickly pour it into the tray. Be carefull.
> Personally, at this point I spin the tray. It moves the brittle out from the center making it a little thinner.
> After it cools drop it hard and it will break.
> 
> All broken hearted.... I mean broken brittle.
> 
> View attachment 376775
> 
> 
> Make it light make it dark, be careful though too dark it gets a scorched taste. You can add vanilla, coconut, maple, any extra for a   slightly different variation. That little cayenne makes your mouth wonder what is going on with it. And a pinch of salt always makes sugar better.
> 
> If you like brittle and this is easy eating not hard rock candy, try it.


Alright I shelled what peanuts I had on hand and only got a cup worth, so I intend to make up the difference with my second favourite kind of nut; Sunflowers. I looked up sunflower brittle and it's a thing, so I know I won't end up with some weird burnt mess apparently.

Which brings me to my second question; I plan to use maple over vanilla..but how much is a Pinch here Kevin? 1/4 tsp Cayenne? Sorry,  I like to work with exacts here given it's hard to taste test 200+ Degree syrup for the proper flavour :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV

daveomak said:


> Done...  and in the freezer to cool soze Ize can eat sum....
> I used dry roasted nuts....  No raw nuts up here...
> 
> View attachment 376791
> 
> 
> The best I've ever made...  LOL...   Vanilla, Cayenne, and Old Bay...
> 1st. time is the charm....
> Perfect texture....   Easy to munch on...   I'm hooked....


Can I ask what you used for a Ratio dave? I like this idea of cayenne in it..but a 'pinch' can mean alot of different things!


----------



## crazymoon

Foam, That is a fine looking batch! TY for the recipe.


----------



## daveomak

I added a pinch, then another pinch...  tasted the syrup..  sprinkled more in the batch, tasted, sprinkled more....   Probably a tsp. or 2...  
The biggest problem I had...  A cabled therm was reading 297 and the syrup was getting brown...  used 2 different switch blade therms and they read 308....  Sooooooooo, I've got a bit of a burnt taste.. 



TomKnollRFV said:


> Can I ask what you used for a Ratio dave? I like this idea of cayenne in it..but a 'pinch' can mean alot of different things!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

daveomak said:


> I added a pinch, then another pinch...  tasted the syrup..  sprinkled more in the batch, tasted, sprinkled more....   Probably a tsp. or 2...
> The biggest problem I had...  A cabled therm was reading 297 and the syrup was getting brown...  used 2 different switch blade therms and they read 308....  Sooooooooo, I've got a bit of a burnt taste..


I plan to dig out my candy thermometer for this one to be fair. I knew I had one for..some reason. 

I'll plan to start with 1/4th tsp and work from there. Since I won't be the only one eating it I figured it's a safer bet to go easy on the heat for the first run.


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> Alright I shelled what peanuts I had on hand and only got a cup worth, so I intend to make up the difference with my second favourite kind of nut; Sunflowers. I looked up sunflower brittle and it's a thing, so I know I won't end up with some weird burnt mess apparently.
> 
> Which brings me to my second question; I plan to use maple over vanilla..but how much is a Pinch here Kevin? 1/4 tsp Cayenne? Sorry,  I like to work with exacts here given it's hard to taste test 200+ Degree syrup for the proper flavour :)



A pinch is probably more like a 1/8th You don't need the extracts but About a large cap full of extract or a small cap full of maple oil.  Oil is used in candy, extracts are alcohol bases and evaporate in high heat. Oil doesn't.  Just use what ya got. It will be good as long as you don't scorch it.


----------



## foamheart

crazymoon said:


> Foam, That is a fine looking batch! TY for the recipe.



Thank you. You really should try it. It will become a holiday tradition.


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> I plan to dig out my candy thermometer for this one to be fair. I knew I had one for..some reason.
> 
> I'll plan to start with 1/4th tsp and work from there. Since I won't be the only one eating it I figured it's a safer bet to go easy on the heat for the first run.



You don't want to taste the pepper. It and the salt just really enhance the sweetness. I put it in loads of things you wouldn't expect, its always in anything chocolate. And I now sprinkle salt on everything before I serve it from pies to cakes. Just a pinch.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Some how I expect I screwed this up. But well..here is mine. Sunflowers and peanuts. But when I added the baking soda it didn't foam..unless what I thought was foaming vs what foaming is here is two different things. I just kept stirring till it seemed to be just a smooth looking caramel esque colour.

To late on the not tasting the pepper, I went for that hit of heat and liked it from the spoon drippings!


----------



## foamheart

First thing I see is you did not achieve an amber color. That means you didn't get hot enough long enough. As to no foaming? I'll blame it on heat I guess if your baking soda is not out of date? If you stirred it fast enough without a break you might not see the foaming though. But that's some fast stirring.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

foamheart said:


> First thing I see is you did not achieve an amber color. That means you didn't get hot enough long enough. As to no foaming? I'll blame it on heat I guess if your baking soda is not out of date? If you stirred it fast enough without a break you might not see the foaming though. But that's some fast stirring.


Well I'll admit I used light corn syrup...and I thought it was hot enough, my thermal probe said 300..then 303..that was when I also poured it. I couldn't find my candy thermometer! I'm hoping it'll be edible and I can chalk this down as a learning experience. It did react when I added the baking soda but I wouldn't call it foaming, not sure how the foaming should look. Sort of just ..blooming up? Maybe that is foaming. 

It looked amber before I added the baking soda! I was worried about burning it though as well. Maybe overly worried in this case?


----------



## nanuk

So, explain to me, if it doesn't get hot enough, it doesn't get as hard???

so cooler = softer?


----------



## foamheart

nanuk said:


> So, explain to me, if it doesn't get hot enough, it doesn't get as hard???
> 
> so cooler = softer?



You have to understand candy making I guess.  There is different points of interest due to temperature, Spin a thread, amber,  soft ball, hard ball, soft crack and hard crack. Probably more. These are the stages candy can go through and used by folks who either don't own or don't need a candy thermometer.

There lots of things to consider, the two main saccharomyces basically glucose and fructose. Its why we use corn starch sometimes and not others. EDIT:: That should have said "corn syrup" vice corn starch, LOL

Basically yes to your question.. If you put a roast in the smoker and smoke it for 8 hours, its a smoked roast. But it can still be inedible due to smoking at too low a temperature.

You add the water then you take it back out. You are changing the relative density. Think of each sugar molecule as a big floating spider with its legs coiled in. as it heats those legs relax stretch out and intertwine with other spider legs as it cools the legs draw back up locking it all together. Easy peasy.... as it starts to cool you add the baking soda to cause a foaming effect. These small air bubbles get entrapped while the liquid candy cools causing the hard sugar to become more porous and thereby more edible without calling the dentist.

Temperature matters because you have to reach that point where the spider legs are all the way out which is very close to the temperature that sugar burns.

I am sure a professional chef could give you a whole days explanation on it. But I always found that the spider theory best explains density changes in thermoplastics and what works for one works for them all.
 Its just density.

Here's a link to where you can see the sugar stages.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candy_making


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well I'll admit I used light corn syrup...and I thought it was hot enough, my thermal probe said 300..then 303..that was when I also poured it. I couldn't find my candy thermometer! I'm hoping it'll be edible and I can chalk this down as a learning experience. It did react when I added the baking soda but I wouldn't call it foaming, not sure how the foaming should look. Sort of just ..blooming up? Maybe that is foaming.
> 
> It looked amber before I added the baking soda! I was worried about burning it though as well. Maybe overly worried in this case?



The light corn syrup is also what I use. The dark makes the brittle too dark. BTW another reason that no extract is really required is the corn syrup. Light corn syrup has vanilla and dark corn syrup has Molasses flavors. 

I think some of the amber color also comes from the peanuts as well as the sugars starting to caramelizing. If you can chew it without needing a dentist, it foamed. 

Candy is sort of like smoking, its not always about how fast you can get to temperature.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

foamheart said:


> The light corn syrup is also what I use. The dark makes the brittle too dark. BTW another reason that no extract is really required is the corn syrup. Light corn syrup has vanilla and dark corn syrup has Molasses flavors.
> 
> I think some of the amber color also comes from the peanuts as well as the sugars starting to caramelizing. If you can chew it without needing a dentist, it foamed.
> 
> Candy is sort of like smoking, its not always about how fast you can get to temperature.


I guess it's a learning experience I need to work on. As my pops pointed out, I also was using stuff we had around, it was possible it was stale. I still view peanut brittle as ..well I just don't eat many sweets, so to me it tastes like pepper and sugar, and I'm like 'This must be right'

I might be wrong though too, but I thought it tasted good :)


----------



## daveomak

??????  saccharomyces  ???????   REALLY Foamy ???  LOL....   I'm going to look that up....


----------



## foamheart

daveomak said:


> ??????  saccharomyces  ???????   REALLY Foamy ???  LOL....   I'm going to look that up....



Come on Dave, I used the spider story instead of going into the chemistry of sugar and the effects that heat or the difference of physical states has upon density. I only used one big word. I thought I earned it.


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> I guess it's a learning experience I need to work on. As my pops pointed out, I also was using stuff we had around, it was possible it was stale. I still view peanut brittle as ..well I just don't eat many sweets, so to me it tastes like pepper and sugar, and I'm like 'This must be right'
> 
> I might be wrong though too, but I thought it tasted good :)



If you liked it, you'll now have a better idea of what to expect and you'll just have to try it again.  First time I smoked it was a spare rib (they were cheap back then), and not a whole ham. My first time at this (if I remember right), I made it without nuts, the nuts are really the only expense of this. I have fun. 

Great example!

I am not a cake baker. I wish I was, but its just way to much clean up for me when I attempt one. Usually I  really mess up the first attempt. So I have fun and feed it to the neighbors! My last screw up I intentional made a green cake with blue frosting. I was playing with colors. I always used food colors, but someone had brought me both color gels and color powders. You might as well have fun learning right? 

What I guess I am saying is, Enjoy it, just don't break a tooth.


----------



## daveomak

You've earned it and more...  There are some "fairly descriptive" definitions associated with that word...  I'll never remember  saccharomyces ...   so you've got me there...


----------



## foamheart

LOL.. let me 'splain Lucy. 

The word I used was, monosaccharides which is shown as misspelled. So I clicked auto-correct and it became saccharomyces, which BTW shows as misspelled also. No more auto-corrects for me....LOL So my auto correct made it even worse, and my lazy mind just accepted that the computer was not capable of mistakes in simple spelling corrections. I was referring to the major sugar divisions of sucrose and fructose, which are considered to be the simplest of sugars.

Just when you think you can trust them......... you get "Do you want to play a game?"


----------



## nanuk

I need to get a sugar thermometer, supplies, and a pot and try this.

I don't eat much candy, but my wife would LOVE this!
I NEED to try this!

Thanks for the 'splain'n'  
Hopefully I can make it edible, and not Tooth breaking hard.  (or in my case, tooth pulling sticky!)


----------



## ab canuck

That is a yummy desert foam, Thx for posting it. One of my favorites...  Unfortunately I need to loose a few pounds before I go and make this one.....  Definite like....


----------



## foamheart

nanuk said:


> I need to get a sugar thermometer, supplies, and a pot and try this.
> 
> I don't eat much candy, but my wife would LOVE this!
> I NEED to try this!
> 
> Thanks for the 'splain'n'
> Hopefully I can make it edible, and not Tooth breaking hard.  (or in my case, tooth pulling sticky!)



Really all you need to start is a candy thermometer. Its to candy what a remote thermometer is to smoking. I was lucky enough to have a Mom that used both the old ways as well as the thermometer. I use the thermometer, but visual and olfactory senses also help from having seen the old ways from Mom and Aunts and Granny's. 

If you buy one, don't get one of those really cheap round tubes with the paper chart inside. They break pretty easily and mercury is not good to eat. I bet they don't use mercury anymore, do they? LOL


----------



## foamheart

ab canuck said:


> That is a yummy desert foam, Thx for posting it. One of my favorites...  Unfortunately I need to loose a few pounds before I go and make this one.....  Definite like....



You know when you heat the sugar to hard crack stage it cooks out all the calories. LOL I understand and there is Halloween just around the corner (CANDY!), then the holidays come on with pies cakes desserts and CANDIES! LOL Its also the butchering time as well as hunting season. Then its Mardi Gras King cakes, pralines and candies! You better get that diet on fast or you'll have to wait for Lent.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Grand-mom use to make a brittle that she put black walnuts in that was my favorite.

Warren


----------



## tumaldi

foamheart said:


> Too too easy to do. Pot must be shiny clean. Don't want any magic crystallization. I even after it is shiny clean, rub the inside with butter (even if I am using glass pots). While that butter is out go ahead and rub some lightly all over a 1/2 tray. Now we are all ready.
> 
> Looks like the dog threw up in this picture.......LOL Chunks!
> 
> View attachment 376774
> 
> 
> Recipe........
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 cup light corn syrup
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup water
> 2 cups raw peanuts
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> *Directions:*
> Cook sugar, karo, and water till it spins a thread. Add nuts (pepper and salt) and continue cooking to amber stage. You'll actually hear some peanuts pop. You want to heat to hard break but not past it, don't get in a hurry. (Hard break is like 290 to 300 I think)
> Add vanilla and soda, pour as thin as possible on greased cookie sheet.
> 
> NOTES ::
> You really don't need the vanilla extract, instead I add a pinch of ground cayenne and a pinch of salt. Bazinga!
> Use a large pot, its molten sugar and even a little bit will make you say bad words. ALSO when you add the baking soda, just beat it, beat it beat it, its gonna foam. Beat it till its quit foaming, then quickly pour it into the tray. Be carefull.
> Personally, at this point I spin the tray. It moves the brittle out from the center making it a little thinner.
> After it cools drop it hard and it will break.
> 
> All broken hearted.... I mean broken brittle.
> 
> View attachment 376775
> 
> 
> Make it light make it dark, be careful though too dark it gets a scorched taste. You can add vanilla, coconut, maple, any extra for a   slightly different variation. That little cayenne makes your mouth wonder what is going on with it. And a pinch of salt always makes sugar better.
> 
> If you like brittle and this is easy eating not hard rock candy, try it.



Hello everyone, I hope you are having a good day.
I want to get into the world of cooking and I would like to start learning how to make desserts like some brownies. I have done some research about cookbooks and I found this book in this link https://inside7boxes.com/home-made-brownie/ Does anyone know about it? Any suggestions?


----------



## foamheart

If you want to tell about cooking, I highly suggest a starter cookbook, Betty Crocker, Better Homes and Gardens are probably IMHO the to oldest and most rounded starters. I got the Betty Crocker as a graduation present and thought someone was playing a joke. It's completely worn out. At Christmas a few years back we were all laughing about it. Seems all the graduating boys in the church got the cookbook. LOL  Amyway my Mom said she learned from the Good Housekeeping. Pick one and most of your very basics will be there. Its the same way your Mom learned and her Mom. They'll be basic but they will also be good recipes because after so many generations they have got to me.

You can also use your puter. Look up the joy of baking, its a cook book series, but it will be mostly desserts.

You can also search sites like here in the dessert section. BTW Mrs. Bear does some pretty good stuff so look  at Bear's lists.

I do recommend the Betty Crocker, I am partial to it cause its where I learned.

Also, I highly suggest that when you make something that tickles your fancy you find a way to save it. I used 3x5 recipe cards. There are 8x5's, full page, but find one place to keep 'em safe. I now use a software program called Cook'n. That what I can build my own cook book, add pictures and/or videos, and massage them as needed and I can still print them any size I want any time I want. Just a thought.


----------



## nanuk

foamheart said:


> You know when you heat the sugar to hard crack stage it cooks out all the calories. LOL I understand and there is Halloween just around the corner (CANDY!), then the holidays come on with pies cakes desserts and CANDIES! LOL Its also the butchering time as well as hunting season. Then its Mardi Gras King cakes, pralines and candies! You better get that diet on fast or you'll have to wait for Lent.




I also read a study by the Mayo(naise) clinic that if you eat a sugar product very fast, the effective calories are reduced, as the initial digestive juices (saliva) don't have time to convert the complex sugars into digestible simple sugars.

So I am going with that!


----------

